# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Một chút ngậm ngùi Bangkok - du lịch Thái Lan

## lehniemtin

*Không  hiểu sao tôi rất ưa thích đi Bangkok. Tôi đã có dịp đến thành phố này  thật nhiều lần, lần có chút công việc, lần đi nghỉ, đi chơi, có lần đi  với người nhà, đi theo nhóm bạn bè, lại có rất nhiều lần chỉ là độc  hành, thực sự làm lữ khách cô đơn giữa ngược xuôi bốn bề tiếng cười nói  xôn xao, giữa những tiếng ồn ào mệt mỏi khi xe cộ kẹt cứng, giữa mùi  thức ăn đường phố đặc trưng, giữa những nụ cười cũng đặc trưng không  kém, giữa dòng người tuôn chảy ở khu trung tâm Bayok…                         
*


**
_Tôi cũng không hiểu sao mình rất thích Bangkok._
*
Tôi yêu Bangkok*

   Tôi đã thơ thẩn nhiều lần trong những khu nhà dân buổi tối thường vắng  vẻ; sợ hãi vì những con chó to đùng (có lần một người bạn đi chung đã  thích thú phát hiện và kết luận: chó ở Bangkok con nào cũng to và mập,  chẳng hiểu tại sao?). Tôi đã từng ngồi một mình hàng giờ ở Siam, nhìn  bên trên là các tầng sky train tấp nập, ở dưới và chung quanh là dập dìu  tài tử giai nhân đủ các màu nườm nượp dạo phố, shopping…Có lúc vui mừng  ngắm Bangkok ngày càng văn minh, trẻ trung, bề bộn và hiện đại, có lúc  thấy mình lẻ loi... Tôi thích thú thấy thế giới như gần lại, như hòa tan  với nhau giữa một Bangkok oi ả thời tiết nhưng êm ấm và thân thiện.

   Nhưng bây giờ tôi ngồi đây, trước màn hình tivi, xem cảnh đổ máu sôi  sục ở Bangkok, trên những đường phố đối với tôi đã hết sức thân quen.  Tôi không hiểu vì sao những công dân của xứ sở nụ cười lại cư xử với  nhau như vậy, họ có biết rằng nhiều người nước ngoài như tôi tiếc và xót  xa cho Bangkok lắm không?


_Tôi đã thơ thẩn nhiều lần, đã từng ngồi một mình hàng giờ,
 vui mừng ngắm Bangkok ngày càng văn minh, trẻ trung, bề bộn và hiện đại..._
*Vì sao ư?*

   Những kỷ niệm và hồi ức về Bangkok cứ tràn về trong tôi. Tầng tầng lớp  lớp. Cuộc viễn du đầu tiên của tôi với điểm đến là Bangkok cách đây đã  15 năm. Tôi đã háo hức để xem Vọng Các ra sao, (tôi sống ở Sài Gòn trước  năm 1975 nên quen gọi Bangkok là Vọng Các). Những cái chắp tay chào và  những nụ cười dịu dàng (ai lần đầu tiên đến đất Thái cũng phải xúc động  và ngỡ ngàng vì điều này), những cuộc chạy tuk tuk như bay, những cú cua  ngoặt (chữ O chứ không chỉ chữ U nữa) hết sức kinh hoàng và khiếp đảm  của các bác tài, tưởng như mình có thể bị va đập và tan thành từng mảnh  trên đường phố bất cứ lúc nào. Bangkok về đêm vô cùng rộn rã. Đủ sắc màu  và âm thanh. Đủ mọi mặt trắng đen của cuộc sống phơi bày. Có lẽ đó là  thành phố nhiều sức sống, chân thật nhất trong những thành phố tôi đã  từng qua. Bangkok cứ cuộn lên, sôi lên vì khách thập phương. Bangkok  lịch lãm quý tộc ở những nơi cực kỳ sang trọng và xa hoa, nhưng cũng  thật bình dị, đôi lúc điêu ngoa và… dối lừa, và thường xuyên “bèo nhèo”  với dân du lịch quá ít tiền (ở Thái, có thể ăn một tô hủ tiếu ngon lành  giá chỉ bằng mì gõ ở Sài Gòn).


_Những kỷ niệm và hồi ức về Bangkok cứ tràn về trong tôi._ 

  Trước đây, công việc của tôi liên quan đến văn nghệ  nên tôi được đến và tiếp xúc với giới văn nghệ sĩ Thái, các cơ sở vật  chất như phim trường, studio, production house ở Bangkok khá nhiều lần.  Tôi gặp nhiều stylist, designer, những chú “gay” Thái yểu điệu, cách làm  việc tuy nhẹ nhàng nhưng dứt khoát, cởi mở và hết sức chuyên nghiệp.  Tôi học ở họ cách nhìn việc chứ không nhìn người. Tôi khám phá được con  người có những góc khuất và sự yếu đuối, sống trong một xã hội đang tập  trải nghiệm về hai chữ tự do. Tôi thích cách giải quyết công việc của  những người Thái tôi đã gặp trong lãnh vực của mình, tôi muốn được tiếp  cận với họ nhiều hơn. Dần dần tôi hiểu được vì sao mình chậm hơn họ, vì  sao người các nước mạnh và giàu, giỏi hơn họ như Mỹ, Nhật, Hàn, Trung  Quốc… cũng đổ về Bangkok để ca hát, quay phim, làm hậu kỳ, kỹ thuật  v.v... Thật sự, trong công việc, ngoài chính sách tiếp thị, giá cả,  những chuyện mời chào khôn khéo, họ luôn có sự hấp dẫn và nét duyên  riêng.

  Chuyện người Thái làm du lịch  tuyệt vời thì khỏi bàn rồi. Đi dọc ngang trên đất Thái, rồi về lại  Bangkok, tôi thấy gần gũi và yên tâm đến mức dần dần không còn cảm giác  đang ở nước ngoài nữa. Khám phá đồ ăn, khám phá chợ búa, shopping, chùa  chiền, bảo tàng, chợ nổi, cả khám phá… khách sạn mới, tôi thấy thỏa thuê  và thậm chí có khi bao dung tha thứ luôn cho những láu cá vặt của các  anh taxi hay tuk tuk. Tôi nhớ sự chu đáo và tận tụy của nhân viên nhà  hát Siam Niramit: vừa lò dò ra khỏi ga metro đã thấy xe của nhà hát đang  chờ khách, họ kiên nhẫn đón từ metro từng người khách muốn xem show và  chở về nhà hát, khỏi cần hỏi đường đi mất công. Còn nhớ cảm giác thật  thích thú khi phát hiện một chú voi, “diễn viên” của nhà hát, vừa chạy  ra sân khấu biểu diễn vừa thả luôn một bãi to đùng, bốc khói ngay gần  hàng ghế khán giả, các chú voi và diễn viên người theo sau tiếp tục nhảy  múa vui vẻ, và sau đó hót gọn lẹ làng. Thật hồn nhiên và nhẹ nhõm.


_Những người bạn Thái Lan ơi, Bangkok của các bạn quyến rũ và hấp dẫn  lắm._

  Mỗi lần qua Bangkok, tôi đều tự làm hoặc dẫn  người cùng đi hoàn tất một số “thủ tục” của mình: đi ăn bún Tom Yum ở  nhà hàng Noodle Bar, chui vào khu ẩm thực của Siam Paragon  thưởng thức món mì vịt, những sợi mì bóng nhẫy cứ ám ảnh tôi hoài, rồi  phải đến MBK xơi món bánh cuốn và bánh lọt nước dừa. Béo, thơm tho mùi  lá dứa làm sao! Gần gũi, giống xứ mình quá, ngon và sạch hơn bên mình  nhiều quá.


  Rồi còn phải đi hoặc rủ  người cùng đi hết skywalk thênh thang từ Siam qua Chidlom, phải lang  thang ở Patpoong, Silom, dù đã quá quen thuộc, không còn nhu cầu mua bán  gì.


_Tôi thấy Bangkok bất ổn dần lên. 
_
   Về sau này, tôi đã “lý trí” hơn. Tôi hiểu rằng, những nụ cười từng làm  mình xao xuyến ấy thật ra chỉ là thói quen. Tôi đã có những va chạm nhỏ.  Tôi đã thấy đồng baht ngày càng đắt đỏ, và những cô bán hàng chắp tay  như khoát tay đuổi khách. Tôi thấy Bangkok bất ổn dần lên. Nhưng Bangkok  đối với tôi như một tình yêu đã đậm sâu và chín chắn rồi.

  Tôi  còn nhớ cảm giác lo lắng, đặt vé rồi nhưng không biết mai có bay đi  Bangkok được không? Có biểu tình, phá phách gì không. Và rõ nhất là cảm  giác những buổi tối cuối cùng ở Bangkok, tôi thường ngồi trước sân  Central World khu Ratchaprasong mà lo sốt vó, mai ngày mình về, lỡ biểu  tình có ào ra sân bay không, có về được nhà không? Chung quanh vẫn đầy  khách du lịch, hình như mọi người đã quên nỗi ám ảnh sân bay cách đó  không lâu, Bangkok hấp dẫn quá mà.

_Nhưng Bangkok đối với tôi như một tình yêu đã đậm sâu và chín chắn rồi.
_
   Tivi chiếu cảnh đám biểu tình nằm ngồi la liệt ở chỗ tôi từng ngồi,  phía sau là khu Gaysorn với bảng hiệu LV rực rỡ, thỉnh thoảng skytrain  còn chạy ngang. Sao họ như vậy? Sao họ làm Bangkok xấu đi và mất giá thê  thảm như vậy?


  Tôi tin trên thế giới  này có rất nhiều người như tôi. Lo lắng và đau đáu cho Bangkok. Hy vọng  sẽ lại thấy Bangkok vừa hào hoa vừa lam lũ như xưa. Hy vọng sẽ lại sang  Bangkok, thoải mái ngồi lề đường ăn cá nướng, loay hoay giữa hàng hóa  thật giả, mắc rẻ ngập tràn…

  Nhiều người nói Bangkok chẳng có gì hay, sao tôi cứ thích đi hoài, lang thang là sao, khám phá là sao?

  Tôi yêu Bangkok. Tôi muốn Bangkok lại yên bình, đón tôi trở lại, có hờ hững một chút, mắc mỏ hơn một chút cũng không sao!


                            Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Thái Lan, click vào du lịch Thái Lan

----------

